
Anything useful Docker related (blogpost, write-ups, tutorial, courses) - cloudrank
Nowadays it&#x27;s hardly an exaggeration to say that there hasn&#x27;t been an innovation in app development and deployment over the past year or two that&#x27;s been bigger than Docker.<p>Here&#x27;s a little list of useful learning material about Docker we put together for myself and hope it&#x27;s worth even for you.<p><i></i>Getting started with Docker (course)<i></i> https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudacademy.com&#x2F;cloud-computing&#x2F;courses&#x2F;getting-started-with-docker<p><i></i>Docker: advanced concepts (course)<i></i> 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudacademy.com&#x2F;cloud-computing&#x2F;courses&#x2F;docker-advanced-concepts&#x2F;<p>Official Docker Guidebook<i></i>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kencochrane&#x2F;docker-guidebook<i></i><p><i></i>Continuous integration with Docker Deployments: the players<i></i>
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudacademy.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;continuous-integration&#x2F;<p><i></i>Continuous Integration with Docker deployments – Part 2<i></i> http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudacademy.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;continuous-integration-docker&#x2F;<p><i></i>How to bind together tools like Jenkins, GitHub and S3 – along with Docker?<i></i> http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudacademy.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;continuous-integration-docker&#x2F;<p><i></i>Orchestrating Docker (Ebook)<i></i> https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.geekbooks.me&#x2F;book&#x2F;view&#x2F;orchestrating-docker<p><i></i>Docker security: making sure you get it right<i></i> http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudacademy.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;docker-security-get-right&#x2F;<p><i></i>Docker Tutorial 1 - Installing Docker<i></i>
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=bV5vbNK3Uhw&amp;list=PLkA60AVN3hh_6cAz8TUGtkYbJSL2bdZ4h<p>Feel free to add what you think it&#x27;s worth a look w&#x2F; a comment below:<p>Enjoy yourself. :)
======
rand0mized
Nice one. Another nice thing is this e-book: [https://leanpub.com/deploy-web-
apps-with-docker](https://leanpub.com/deploy-web-apps-with-docker). Other
useful ebooks you can find also here:
[https://www.packtpub.com/all/?search=docker#](https://www.packtpub.com/all/?search=docker#)

------
mhausenblas
The one and only collection you'll ever need:
[http://www.nkode.io/2014/08/24/valuable-docker-
links.html](http://www.nkode.io/2014/08/24/valuable-docker-links.html)

